# John Dory sydney nsw



## karnage (Jan 18, 2006)

G'day, happy with this on as I've tried 3 or 4 days a year for the last 5 winters gone without luck until today. Hit a livie hard and fought well unlike I've read. Can't wait to suck every last piece of flesh of the bone!


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Superb! Enjoy the feed. They are special on the plate.


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Well done Steve. You have patience in spades.
A JD was my first fish as a lill tacka and I haven't caught one since.
Want to go hairtail fishing Sunday night?


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

theyakshed.com


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Look at that mouth

Be interested to see pics of it cooked up and get a plate report as well


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Good to see the persistence paid off Steve. Hopefully there will be a few more to follow now.


----------



## leapyear (Jan 29, 2014)

Great catch. Such a strange looking fish they are...in a good way. You've made me even keener to get one on the board this winter!


----------



## Ke00 (Mar 17, 2014)

Now I'm officially jealous. Top catch only beaten by the taste I'm lead to believe.

Well done


----------



## karnage (Jan 18, 2006)

avayak said:


> Well done Steve. You have patience in spades.
> A JD was my first fish as a lill tacka and I haven't caught one since.
> Want to go hairtail fishing Sunday night?


gday gaza,
mate im a great chance might see you out there


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

My father fished commercially before I even became a teenager (over 60years ago). After seeing the price that John Dory went for in Sydney, he and his crew caught a large amount of them and thought they were in the money, well and truly.

Not so! What was referred to in Qld as John Dory was indeed a Striped Butter-fish...

They were not happy chappies!\

Well done Steve on the prize catch... enjoy your meal... apparently they are extremely good tucker.

Jimbo


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

That's excellent.


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

Nice one Steve - holy grail of the harbour.

Impressive photography, too.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Congratulations Steve. Don't waste a teaspoon of flesh (there'll likely be some in the cheeks, top of the head, behind the lips, and forward of the pectorals).


----------

